# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 51)



## ripjack13 (Dec 14, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.
_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....

I happened to be walking around the mall the other day and there was a guy selling some hand made stuff. They were made from household stuff, into things like earrings, charms, pendants and other things. But what caught my eye was a sign off to the side of him that said "Will trade for food" 
I asked him if it was true, and he told me "I'm always hungry" with a smile on his face. But I think he was serious about it too. So...with that said, here's this week's Question.... 


_
_*Have you ever traded a finished project for food?*_

_ 


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement._


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 14, 2014)

I have traded a finished pen for materials - wood, antlers, etc, but not food...yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 14, 2014)

Well, the closest thing for me is this summer while using my pastor's shop, I also spent a lot of time helping him build a new overhand addition to the backside of his shop for wood to be stored out of the rain. Although he was insistent that I should get paid I really appreciated letting him simply use his shop during the times I wasn't working with him. However, after much "discussion" with him and his wife I agreed that they could feed me lunch when I came over to work for the day in exchange as fair payment, lol. So "technically" I've worked for food.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2014)

I am not sure I will have to ask Kathie if she will stop feeding me if I stop making her stuff!!  Or maybe I should just keep my big mouth shut!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 14, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I am not sure I will have to ask Kathie if she will stop feeding me if I stop making her stuff!!  Or maybe I should just keep my big mouth shut!!



Better to count your blessings! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 14, 2014)

Not directly, but we've taken salad bowls and peppermills as gifts when eating dinner at other folks' houses.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mrfish55 (Dec 14, 2014)

I have a friend I help, I fix what's broken, he makes sure there is food and beer, more like labour for food but it works for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2014)

I can actually say I have done this, When I was getting going one of the venues I sold at was a local farmers market that also featured handcraft items. I traded a pair of pens for two flats of jams and jellies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes I have. I was selling my stuff at a craft show and traded a cutting board for some really great jams and jellies. I'll do it again too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

I have traded FBE for jerky and syrup from Ohio, Canada, and Vermont (all on another forum) and more recently have gifted FBE to a member on this forum because he gifted me sausage links, jerky, and summer sausage a couple times. He has another box coming when the rain stops and allows me to make the next harvest. 

Like Keller I've also I've given mills to friends and family and have been fed while I was there. I also made a pepper mill for my stepdaughter's boss who sends buffalo and other big game meats to us frm his frequent hunts. Hoping to get some elk one day since I never had any. Maybe I should make him a salt mill to go with the pepper mill! Haven't given it to him yet I think I will up the ante lol . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Hoping to get some elk one day since I never had any



You need to get you some, it's good stuff. TA

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

That's what I keep hearing.


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2014)

I forgot to mention, my neighbor bakes bread for some of the high-end restaurants in town. I've given him some cutting boards and he keeps me supplied with sourdough. Great trade IMO!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 14, 2014)

No but I would.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 20, 2014)

I've given tea-light holders and turned boxes to the friends who include us in their family at Thanksgiving, etc, but haven't bartered turned items for food.

Yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 21, 2014)

yup and proud of it. I will trade for durn near anything i LIKE.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

